# null_explanation  sur iBooks Store



## Durandi (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quand je veux avec mon iPhone noter un livre et poster un commentaire sur iBooks Store. Ce message apparait : 
«Noter cet article
null_explanation»

Mon commentaire nest pas enregistré

Quelquun peut me dépanner ?

Merci


----------

